# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  trudnički tečaj za vinogradsku

## marka99

zna li neko može li se trudnički tečaj odraditi u petrovoj a roditi u vinogradskoj? nisam se još odlučila između te dve bolnice a tečaj idem u petrovoj, pa da ne bi bilo problema
hvala ako koja zna

----------


## anek

može, ja sam išla s MM-om na tečaj u petrovu, a rodila u vinogradskoj   :Wink:

----------


## marka99

super, hvala. a inače kako si bila zadovoljna vinogradskom, tj. higijenskim uvjetima tamo?

----------


## anek

sve je bilo manje-više o.k.; valjda sam bila spremna na najgore, pa sam na kraju bila ugodno iznenađena   :Grin:  
ma bilo mi je super u vinogradskoj   :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

za vinogradsku ne treba tecaj za TM, ako na to mislis. moze prisustvovati porodu, ako je primjereno obucen, sto se odnosi na ljeto   :Grin:  , dakle duge hlace, zatvorene cipele i ako nije prehladjen. to su im uvijeti.

----------

